# Firmware build v8.1 2018.34.1 3dd3072 (9/7/2018)



## SoFlaModel3

New version on a Model 3 in Kentucky


----------



## yaheath

I got that this morning, too. Same generic release notes (“minor improvements and bug fixes”).


----------



## 2Kap

Downloaded it last night coming from 32.5.










Still has the bug where if you press and hold the left scroll wheel to the right, it soft resets my system.

Autopilot seemed waaaay less naggy, and responded quicker noticing cars in front.

Haven't had my rear view camera black out....yet.


----------



## JeopardE

Just got updated to 34.1 (was previously on 32.2).


----------



## JeopardE

2Kap said:


> Downloaded it last night coming from 32.5.
> 
> View attachment 14187
> 
> 
> Still has the bug where if you press and hold the left scroll wheel to the right, it soft resets my system.
> 
> Autopilot seemed waaaay less naggy, and responded quicker noticing cars in front.
> 
> Haven't had my rear view camera black out....yet.


Less naggy autopilot just in time for my road trip to Austin sounds awesome.


----------



## coredumperror

Speaking of autopilot changes, has anyone else noticed automatic lane changes being a little more responsive recently? Pre ~2018.32, I'd often find that putting on my signal just didn't do anything, even if traffic in the adjacent lane was totally clear. Now, it seems like that happens a lot less often.


----------



## SalisburySam

coredumperror said:


> Speaking of autopilot changes, has anyone else noticed automatic lane changes being a little more responsive recently? Pre ~2018.32, I'd often find that putting on my signal just didn't do anything, even if traffic in the adjacent lane was totally clear. Now, it seems like that happens a lot less often.


For me, auto lane change worked when I picked up my Model 3 two months ago on version 24.8. Two upgrades to now 32.2 and it still works. Can't say for certain, but it does seem a bit smoother in 32.2 than previously, but it has always worked. I'm assuming you turned on the blink to the continuous on position and not just the first 3-blink position.


----------



## coredumperror

SalisburySam said:


> I'm assuming you turned on the blink to the continuous on position and not just the first 3-blink position.


Yes, of course. Despite that, about 20% of the time before 32.2, and maybe 10% of the time now, putting the blinker on with Autosteer engaged and no traffic in the other lane has no effect at all. I just sit there with the blinker going, until I get fed up and steer myself into the lane.


----------



## SalisburySam

coredumperror said:


> Yes, of course. Despite that, about 20% of the time before 32.2, and maybe 10% of the time now, putting the blinker on with Autosteer engaged and no traffic in the other lane has no effect at all. I just sit there with the blinker going, until I get fed up and steer myself into the lane.


Yeah, that's not right. When this happens, submit a bug report in the car using the voice command. Try it a few times and submit a bug report each time. Failing that, call Tesla.


----------



## rbrown3rd

What's the voice command for bug submission?


----------



## LucyferSam

rbrown3rd said:


> What's the voice command for bug submission?


Say Bug Report, then just keep going to describe the error.


----------



## G0GR33N

coredumperror said:


> Yes, of course. Despite that, about 20% of the time before 32.2, and maybe 10% of the time now, putting the blinker on with Autosteer engaged and no traffic in the other lane has no effect at all. I just sit there with the blinker going, until I get fed up and steer myself into the lane.


Out of curiosity, have you made sure that the lane to the side that you are trying to turn into (left or right) shows up as a faint line on the screen? You can use auto lane change only when the line on the other side is visible. For e.g. the lane that you are in would have your car centered and solid blue lines marking the sides, the lane that you want to change into, should show up on the screen with light grey (i think). I hope I did not confuse you


----------



## coredumperror

G0GR33N said:


> Out of curiosity, have you made sure that the lane to the side that you are trying to turn into (left or right) shows up as a faint line on the screen?


Ah, no, I hadn't checked that. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for that when I do auto-lane changes from now on.

I'll also file a bug report with the voice command the next time I see this failure. Even if the issue is the lane lines not showing up, that's certainly a bug. The freeways I drive where this has happened have well-painted lines.


----------



## tim-sutherland

And I'm still stuck on 26.3. 28.3 downloaded and failed, haven't had another update despite 2 calls to my service center.


----------



## Cwoolum

tim-sutherland said:


> And I'm still stuck on 26.3. 28.3 downloaded and failed, haven't had another update despite 2 calls to my service center.


I ended up having a failed SD card and had to bring it in to have it replaced and the update pushed manually.


----------



## Napboy

2Kap said:


> Downloaded it last night coming from 32.5.
> 
> View attachment 14187
> 
> 
> Still has the bug where if you press and hold the left scroll wheel to the right, it soft resets my system.
> 
> Autopilot seemed waaaay less naggy, and responded quicker noticing cars in front.
> 
> Haven't had my rear view camera black out....yet.


Strange. I'm on 32.2 and when I hold my left scroll button to the right (used to move to the next favorite station) it freezes the interface.


----------



## T Shizzle

After the update it software failed on me and required contacting Tesla. Lots of people were affected apparently so theyre going to push out another new update soon


----------



## LW_IL

failed to update from 32.2 last night. I had a free 14d trial of EAP and cancelled it a few days before this update. 
might be completely unrelated but this is the first update that has failed for me
thanks for all the info.


----------



## LUXMAN

2Kap said:


> Still has the bug where if you press and hold the left scroll wheel to the right, it soft resets my system.


Say what???


----------



## 2Kap

LUXMAN said:


> Say what???


Yup. Everytime. I'll try and take a video. Drive/Park doesn't matter. I sent a bug report thru the Tesla email and voice command.


----------



## oripaamoni

I have been stuck on 14.13 since april, I contacted Tesla and they made a service appointment for this Tuesday for me. Last night at 1am I got a message that there is an update! Update was successful and I am on 34.1 now, haven't driven the car yet.


----------



## David3

I can no longer unlock Mobile connector when car is locked. Have to pull on a handle or open trunk first.


----------



## oripaamoni

David3 said:


> I can no longer unlock Mobile connector when car is locked. Have to pull on a handle or open trunk first.


Interesting, after this update was the first time ever that this did work for me.


----------



## David3

oripaamoni said:


> Interesting, after this update was the first time ever that this did work for me.


Which firmware did you have before? I had 32.2


----------



## Silver Streak 3

2018.34.1 this morning. Minor improvements and bug fix.


----------



## giarC71

Doesn't Tesla have a team to test these updates before it goes out? I know they do it in batches, but I see that people post this or that isn't fixed...then there is an issue with it not updating correctly. Why not have it 100% before we test it. What am I missing here?


----------



## JeopardE

Left brake light indicator bug is still there.


----------



## jrc0yne

I took delivery yesterday (9/8) with this version.


----------



## SalisburySam

JOUL3S said:


> Left brake light indicator bug is still there.


Still on 32.2 but I'd like to call your left brake light indicator and raise you a center brake light indicator too. For me, only the right brake light indicator works.


----------



## scaots

coredumperror said:


> Ah, no, I hadn't checked that. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for that when I do auto-lane changes from now on.
> 
> I'll also file a bug report with the voice command the next time I see this failure. Even if the issue is the lane lines not showing up, that's certainly a bug. The freeways I drive where this has happened have well-painted lines.


I've noticed that lane change only works on limited access highways. On many rural highways where there may be occasional cross traffic, lights, or turn off/ons, it will not change lane. This is really annoying to take out of autopilot and then put back on. Maybe they could do some sort of option where if your blinker is on you can manually force a lane change but it will then continue on autopilot.


----------



## Vladimír Michálek

I'd bet they disabled it on normal roads so that ppl can't lane-change themselves into the opposite direction lane by mistake.

I've seen a video where this was demonstrated.

The AP is not that smart, it doesn't know these things - yet.
So now it suffers because road type classification is not precise for these second class highways. Probably.


----------



## SinginJer

G0GR33N said:


> Out of curiosity, have you made sure that the lane to the side that you are trying to turn into (left or right) shows up as a faint line on the screen?


I thought this as well, but I have my car do lane changes *without* the light line. And, I've definitely been on roads where I would have thought the car should have been able to the lanes, but it didn't.

And, at one point, I thought I read that the car would start to make a lane change, but then go back to the original lane if it didn't find the lane edge when 1/2 way over the line. Not sure where I saw that, and even so, it could have changed since then.


----------



## neps

Just got 34.1 - was on 32.2


----------



## G0GR33N

SinginJer said:


> I thought this as well, but I have my car do lane changes *without* the light line. And, I've definitely been on roads where I would have thought the car should have been able to the lanes, but it didn't.
> 
> And, at one point, I thought I read that the car would start to make a lane change, but then go back to the original lane if it didn't find the lane edge when 1/2 way over the line. Not sure where I saw that, and even so, it could have changed since then.


W]hat confuses many owners is the gray "ALC available" line will not appear if the road has cross streets (in AP2 - Which all M3's have). Only freeways that have no cross streets allows ALC to work. I've noticed most highways have cross streets and ALC will not be available. Some rural freeways will go for miles with no cross streets, and then have a few cross streets without any signs or stop lights. ALC will not be available for the stretches where there are cross streets. This is controlled by the GPS mapping data. At the moment, _AP1 does allow lane changes even with cross streets._

Give credit where it's due, the above is from: https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/auto-lane-change-confusion-solved


----------



## Reliev

was on 32.2 just got this also


----------



## GDN

Another 34.1 update this morning. Updated from 32.2.


----------



## slasher016

GDN said:


> Another 34.1 update this morning. Updated from 32.2.


Same.


----------



## JennL

SalisburySam said:


> Still on 32.2 but I'd like to call your left brake light indicator and raise you a center brake light indicator too. For me, only the right brake light indicator works.


Ok, I thought I was losing my mind for the last month thinking the left brake light indicator wasn't illuminating. Glad it's not just me!


----------



## littlD

giarC71 said:


> Doesn't Tesla have a team to test these updates before it goes out? I know they do it in batches, but I see that people post this or that isn't fixed...then there is an issue with it not updating correctly. Why not have it 100% before we test it. What am I missing here?


Imagine 100% testing on a Tesla Model 3. We'd all be complaining how long it would take them.

So, I'm sure they rank features and functionality for risk and test those first and allow us to further test things not so risky.

I can comment more in a separate thread concerning how Agile software teams work. I'm an Agile Coach.

And yes, Middie got 34.1 this morning.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Just got 34.1 this morning. The only thing I noticed is the walk-away lock seems to wait a little bit longer time-wise before locking. Used to be it would lock right after I got into the house through the door from the garage, now I can make it to the living room!


----------



## L0UD0G

Mine failed this morning. It's the first one I've had fail on me.


----------



## slotti

update this am from 32.2 to 34.1


----------



## SalisburySam

G0GR33N said:


> ...(in AP2 - Which all M3's have)


Actually, I was told by delivery dude that all Model 3 have AP2.5.


----------



## Tony H

Just got notify for new update when I arrived at work. Hopefully it fixed the issue of phantom drain since I got 32.2. I lost average 5-7 miles every night.


----------



## LucyferSam

SinginJer said:


> I thought this as well, but I have my car do lane changes *without* the light line. And, I've definitely been on roads where I would have thought the car should have been able to the lanes, but it didn't.
> 
> And, at one point, I thought I read that the car would start to make a lane change, but then go back to the original lane if it didn't find the lane edge when 1/2 way over the line. Not sure where I saw that, and even so, it could have changed since then.


Initiating lane change and then going back if it lost sight of the far line was definitely something that happened at least in previous versions. Using it during the winter I had mine do this a couple times. Haven't had it happen in a long time, but the weather conditions that lead to it have also not been present so no idea if it would still happen on the current versions...


----------



## ronmis

TeslaFi shows a big push for 34.1, we should all get our update in the next day or two


----------



## scaots

34.1 this morning from 32.2 (I think, 32 something). Light rain this morning and I don't remember the wipers skipping, but was frequently activating them manually. Fingers crossed. I'd be thrilled if this update fixed wiper chatter.


----------



## RichEV

slotti said:


> update this am from 32.2 to 34.1


Me too. A 600MB download happened around 1 am.


----------



## RichEV

littlD said:


> Imagine 100% testing on a Tesla Model 3. We'd all be complaining how long it would take them.
> 
> So, I'm sure they rank features and functionality for risk and test those first and allow us to further test things not so risky.
> 
> I can comment more in a separate thread concerning how Agile software teams work. I'm an Agile Coach.
> 
> And yes, Middie got 34.1 this morning.


and there is undoutably *extensive* automated testing


----------



## Vince3

Mine failed as well. First time an update failed on me. This is the 7th update i had since i got the car.


----------



## suprteck

Updated to 34.1 the auto tilt mirrors not saving to memory still not fixed


----------



## tivoboy

updated to 34.1 this morning. took nearly no time. Maybe 15 minutes. Didn't fail. no clear improvements (even while saying "there are no changes in this update")


----------



## Bernard

LW_IL said:


> failed to update from 32.2 last night. I had a free 14d trial of EAP and cancelled it a few days before this update.
> might be completely unrelated but this is the first update that has failed for me
> thanks for all the info.


Just got the push overnight, 32.2 -> 34.1. Went smoothly. Now to test it! ;-)


----------



## aquadoggie

ronmis said:


> TeslaFi shows a big push for 34.1, we should all get our update in the next day or two


Believe that when I see it. I went from 18.3 to 28.5 only because I took it in to service. No updates since.


----------



## Bernard

aquadoggie said:


> Believe that when I see it. I went from 18.3 to 28.5 only because I took it in to service. No updates since.


Wow, that's nuts -- could it be that your car lives mostly outside LTE range?


----------



## aquadoggie

Bernard said:


> Wow, that's nuts -- could it be that your car lives mostly outside LTE range?


Nope. I'm in the middle of Austin, TX and also have a good wireless connection. They did all the tests at the service center and didn't find anything wrong. I get the feeling I will be back there in a couple months.


----------



## NJturtlePower

ronmis said:


> TeslaFi shows a big push for 34.1, we should all get our update in the next day or two


34.1 is up to 33.8% of TeslaFi users so far, second only to 32.2 at 41.8%.

I just got to 32.6 last Wednesday, so we'll see soon enough...


----------



## Bernard

aquadoggie said:


> Nope. I'm in the middle of Austin, TX and also have a good wireless connection. They did all the tests at the service center and didn't find anything wrong. I get the feeling I will be back there in a couple months.


I am sorry to hear that! As a geek myself, I would find that really, really annoying. It's hardly likely to be your car -- the car does not control updates, since they are pushed, so it's got to be something in the Tesla database. Perhaps your car is registered as configured somewhat differently than it really is (mismatch in part numbers or something of the kind)? but you have not gone to service to replace significant components, so that would have had to exist since the car came out of the factory -- was that update after your visit to the service center the only one you ever got? Curious, to say the least.


----------



## Deadbattery

scaots said:


> 34.1 this morning from 32.2 (I think, 32 something). Light rain this morning and I don't remember the wipers skipping, but was frequently activating them manually. Fingers crossed. I'd be thrilled if this update fixed wiper chatter.


I have had NO problems with the auto wipers BUT.... Maybe last night was my first time driving home in the rain at night but auto was terrible, had to go MANUAL. So painful, once you get used to something working...


----------



## LucyferSam

suprteck said:


> Updated to 34.1 the auto tilt mirrors not saving to memory still not fixed


Curious about this - my mirrors save fine to memory on 32.2 and each other version I've had?


----------



## Craig Bennett

LucyferSam said:


> Curious about this - my mirrors save fine to memory on 32.2 and each other version I've had?


Same here. Took possession of the car on 8/18 with 25.5, received 32.2, and this morning 34.1. Each version seemed to handle saving mirror tilt in my profile correctly. Assuming our hardware is all the same, there must be some combination of seemingly unrelated settings that creates this - as well as other - issues that only some folks experience.


----------



## RichEV

LucyferSam said:


> Curious about this - my mirrors save fine to memory on 32.2 and each other version I've had?


He is talking about saving an adjusted position of the mirrors when in Reverse. They automatically tilt down and he wants to be able to set one or more of them differently. But that setting is not saved.


----------



## littlD

Deadbattery said:


> I have had NO problems with the auto wipers BUT.... Maybe last night was my first time driving home in the rain at night but auto was terrible, had to go MANUAL. So painful, once you get used to something working...


Nighttime is still pretty well unusable. Daytime has been great for me since 32.X.


----------



## coredumperror

Woo, I actually got this one in a timely manner this time! It was waiting for me to install the update when I got in my 3 to go to work, so I scheduled it to install an hour later. Went off without a hitch.


----------



## pacific dunes

anyone else lose bluetooth connectivity from your iphone X for streaming? I can't seem to reengage the connection - it just sits there trying.


----------



## StevenL

pacific dunes said:


> anyone else lose bluetooth connectivity from your iphone X for streaming? I can't seem to reengage the connection - it just sits there trying.


I upgraded to 34.1 this morning and thankfully haven't experienced any bluetooth issues with my iPhone X so far today.


----------



## JWM3

coredumperror said:


> Speaking of autopilot changes, has anyone else noticed automatic lane changes being a little more responsive recently?


Got update this morning to 34.1 and drive to work using AP, I can confirm the auto lane change improved a lot in this build. It take less time to initiate the lane change, and also able to do auto lane change in much smaller gaps.
This build also responded quicker and smoother to the car in front, however, I feel it keeps more space in front than previous builds, even I adjust to 1 car space.


----------



## pacific dunes

StevenL said:


> I upgraded to 34.1 this morning and thankfully haven't experienced any bluetooth issues with my iPhone X so far today.


Ok - I restarted the Tesla app and restarted my iphone and everything is back to normal!


----------



## TDLI

update failed and had to call Tesla. Waited for 30 minutes on the phone and was told they will try to push again.


----------



## torque3

Got the update this morning from 32.2.

1) Auto lane-change feels much more authoritative than before. Initiates and completes pretty quickly now. Also changed lanes on a freeway feeder road, which I hadn't seen before.

2) Bug: navigation guidance voice volume has reset itself to 10 (max) each time I tried using it after getting in the car. I normally keep it on the quietest setting.

3) Bug (persistent from 32.2): If the FM radio is tuned to a specific HD channel on a frequency, more often than not the next time I get into the car it switches by itself to HD channel 1. In my specific case, I like listening to 88.7FM HD2 (music), but it resets itself to HD1 (talk).

Has anyone else noticed the bugs? Any workarounds? I've reported both via the voice control.


----------



## GeoffnotJeff

pacific dunes said:


> anyone else lose bluetooth connectivity from your iphone X for streaming? I can't seem to reengage the connection - it just sits there trying.


iPhone X here, seems fine. That's annoying tho, I'd try the normal restart phone/restart MCU, then move on to removing and adding phone again if that didn't work.



JWM3 said:


> Got update this morning to 34.1 and drive to work using AP, I can confirm the auto lane change improved a lot in this build. It take less time to initiate the lane change, and also able to do auto lane change in much smaller gaps.
> This build also responded quicker and smoother to the car in front, however, I feel it keeps more space in front than previous builds, even I adjust to 1 car space.


Seems to spaz out less when a car cuts close in front if you and doesn't overreact to keep the distance. Only noticed this once but I'll try to replicate tomorrow. It'd be a welcome change. Seems smoother overall, but still hesitant to use it with people close behind due to phantom braking for shadows here in Florida. Have to test this on an empty road.


----------



## fazluke

Update this am from 32.2 to 34.1, noticed this afternoon that maps now has lanes identified for next turn with the recommended one highlighted


----------



## ig0p0g0

Update more than failed, I got “software update needed call tesla service” and I lost TACC and autosteer . It was a long drive home not made faster by Tesla’s on hold music.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ig0p0g0 said:


> Update more than failed, I got "software update needed call tesla service" and I lost TACC and autosteer . It was a long drive home not made faster by Tesla's on hold music.


That happened to me recently. Tesla had to force the update at the Service Center as remoter-push didn't do anything.


----------



## GDN

Drove 200 miles on this update last night. Do not like the new lane change. Too abrupt. It gets the job done but could be much smoother.


----------



## BlueMeanie

So, a couple people like the changes to auto lane change, another person doesn’t.
I can’t imagine how hard it is for Tesla to make these updates with so many different opinions on what feels “right”. I don’t think people will be happy until their car is able to take on the owner’s personality while driving.


----------



## LooseChange

BlueMeanie said:


> So, a couple people like the changes to auto lane change, another person doesn't.
> I can't imagine how hard it is for Tesla to make these updates with so many different opinions on what feels "right". I don't think people will be happy until their car is able to take on the owner's personality while driving.


Agree That must be challenging. Ford had an interesting take. This cruise control had an Eco mode (slow to accelerate and brake) and a normal mode (instant catch up and quick to react) modes.. perhaps that may be the only way to satisfy the 80%..


----------



## evannole

First drive on 34.1 this morning. I agree with others that auto lane change seems more reliable than before. I used it to move over by four lanes this morning, one at a time, of course, and it executed each change smoothly in light-to-medium traffic. Still need to try it in heavier traffic to see how that goes.


----------



## RichEV

LooseChange said:


> Agree That must be challenging. Ford had an interesting take. This cruise control had an Eco mode (slow to accelerate and brake) and a normal mode (instant catch up and quick to react) modes.. perhaps that may be the only way to satisfy the 80%..


the Tesla also has 2 modes - chill & standard


----------



## NEO

Just got this update this morning @ 2am.


----------



## LooseChange

RichEV said:


> the Tesla also has 2 modes - chill & standard


That's acceleration.. I was referring to the fords adaptive cruise control options. In eco mode when the car in front speeds up, the ford will slowwwly speed back up to speed set.. when in normal mode it speeds up much quicker. I was thinking the same thing. Aggressive lane change, or slower more conservative approach. Like 'commuter mode' vs 'Sunday driver' mode


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LooseChange said:


> That's acceleration.. I was referring to the fords adaptive cruise control options. In eco mode when the car in front speeds up, the ford will slowwwly speed back up to speed set.. when in normal mode it speeds up much quicker. I was thinking the same thing. Aggressive lane change, or slower more conservative approach. Like 'commuter mode' vs 'Sunday driver' mode


I haven't tested this but other have suggested Chill vs. Standard in Autopilot does play a role in how aggressive the car speeds up.


----------



## DCJOE

Update failed last night. Lost auto steer/auto headlights/ACC. Mobile service tech tried to update twice more but was unable to complete the update.


----------



## wackojacko

I got 34.1 last night. I actually finally set up the car to my home wifi and like 20 minutes later got notified of the update being ready so out I sent again to start it. Not sure if the wifi sped up getting it, but maybe


----------



## L0UD0G

I had mine fail 3 times yesterday, then I got a notification about 45 minutes ago that an update was available again. Went out to install it and it worked successfully this time. I'm relieved.


----------



## Vin

ig0p0g0 said:


> Update more than failed, I got "software update needed call tesla service" and I lost TACC and autosteer . It was a long drive home not made faster by Tesla's on hold music.


Exact same thing happened to me. Did you get this resolved yet?


----------



## Mehul

I had to take it to the Tesla Service. They were able to fix it by doing a hard reset on the entire system. Here's what they did:
Update Battery Management System (BMS) Bootloader


In addition, there were some other "recalls/service bulletins" that they took care of:

Install HV Battery Breathers
Replace Front LH And RH Stabilizer Bar Links Due To Ball Joint Cracking
Replace Steering Column Control Module Connector Retaining Clip


----------



## iChris93

Mehul said:


> I had to take it to the Tesla Service. They were able to fix it by doing a hard reset on the entire system. Here's what they did:
> Update Battery Management System (BMS) Bootloader
> 
> 
> In addition, there were some other "recalls/service bulletins" that they took care of:
> 
> Install HV Battery Breathers
> Replace Front LH And RH Stabilizer Bar Links Due To Ball Joint Cracking
> Replace Steering Column Control Module Connector Retaining Clip


Did you have any symptoms of ball joint cracking?


----------



## aquadoggie

Bernard said:


> I am sorry to hear that! As a geek myself, I would find that really, really annoying. It's hardly likely to be your car -- the car does not control updates, since they are pushed, so it's got to be something in the Tesla database. Perhaps your car is registered as configured somewhat differently than it really is (mismatch in part numbers or something of the kind)? but you have not gone to service to replace significant components, so that would have had to exist since the car came out of the factory -- was that update after your visit to the service center the only one you ever got? Curious, to say the least.


Nope. I got I think 3-4 updates in the first month or so after taking delivery. Then they just stopped.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Mehul said:


> I had to take it to the Tesla Service. They were able to fix it by doing a hard reset on the entire system. Here's what they did:
> Update Battery Management System (BMS) Bootloader
> 
> 
> In addition, there were some other "recalls/service bulletins" that they took care of:
> 
> Install HV Battery Breathers
> Replace Front LH And RH Stabilizer Bar Links Due To Ball Joint Cracking
> Replace Steering Column Control Module Connector Retaining Clip


Did you know about the the recall/service bulletins? If so how did you know?

Thanks


----------



## RichEV

Tesla blue 3 said:


> Did you know about the the recall/service bulletins? If so how did you know?
> 
> Thanks


I just now called the Seattle service center. He says the only bulletin for my 17xxx is the 
Update Battery Management System MS) Bootloader. But he says that is already addresen the firmware version I have - 34.1/


----------



## TDLI

TDLI said:


> update failed and had to call Tesla. Waited for 30 minutes on the phone and was told they will try to push again.


Just reporting back - after about 24 hours, we received the update again (second push) and installation was a success.


----------



## Dogwhistle

I like the new lane-change algorithm. It was a bit too wimpy before!


----------



## Mehul

Tesla blue 3 said:


> Did you know about the the recall/service bulletins? If so how did you know?
> 
> Thanks


No. When I got the email, these were addressed. I called to find what these were as the invoice did not mention of any recall/service bulletin. These bulletins were verified by both local service and Tesla corporate.


----------



## oripaamoni

Just drove to LA and back after 34.1 (240 miles round trip) Love how the auto lane change feels, absolutely hate what they did to TACC compared to 14.13 that I just came from. 

On the "1" setting in stop and go traffic it would leave a massive gap and seemed like it was extremely delayed to start moving. Then by the time it got moving it would have to slam (bit of an exaggeration) on the brakes because the car in front would be stopped already. Found myself fighting with it the whole time, not to mention the more frequent steering wheel reminders are even more annoying when my hand has never left the wheel. On 14.13 it just seemed to keep with the car in front way tighter and more consistently. 

Another annoying issue, whenever there were temporary barriers in the shoulder it would detect these as a object in the lane and jam on the brakes, happened 3 times on my way home, and all in the fast lane when there was anything in the shoulder.


----------



## SPIKE's M3AWD

Update successfully from 32.2 to 34.1


----------



## FF35

oripaamoni said:


> Just drove to LA and back after 34.1 (240 miles round trip) Love how the auto lane change feels, absolutely hate what they did to TACC compared to 14.13 that I just came from.
> 
> On the "1" setting in stop and go traffic it would leave a massive gap and seemed like it was extremely delayed to start moving. Then by the time it got moving it would have to slam (bit of an exaggeration) on the brakes because the car in front would be stopped already. Found myself fighting with it the whole time, not to mention the more frequent steering wheel reminders are even more annoying when my hand has never left the wheel. On 14.13 it just seemed to keep with the car in front way tighter and more consistently.
> 
> Another annoying issue, whenever there were temporary barriers in the shoulder it would detect these as a object in the lane and jam on the brakes, happened 3 times on my way home, and all in the fast lane when there was anything in the shoulder.


curious to know if someone who was on 32.2 feels that the issues listed above were present in 32.2 and are present in 34.1 or did these things change significantly with 34.1?


----------



## tipton

I'm on 34.1 already and just got notified of another update. wonder if there will be any changes

EDIT - nope just the same update again. took the 3 in to get my headlight replaced today and I guess the service center pushed an update, I just didn't realize you could get notified for the same update again.


----------



## woodisgood

My wife is reporting that on 34.1 EAP hugs the left lane line, whereas before it would keep pretty well centered. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Bokonon

FF35 said:


> curious to know if someone who was on 32.2 feels that the issues listed above were present in 32.2 and are present in 34.1 or did these things change significantly with 34.1?


I have 32.5 and have the same experience with TACC in stop-and-go traffic. It seems a lot less herky-jerky at distance 2, so that's typically what I use, but the acceleration / deceleration definitely could be a lot smoother.

Haven't tried TACC with Chill Mode, but i don't want to have to keep flipping between modes every time traffic slows down....


----------



## babula

Went from 32.2 to 34.1 this morning, no issues to report so far.


----------



## Karlsays

ig0p0g0 said:


> Update more than failed, I got "software update needed call tesla service" and I lost TACC and autosteer . It was a long drive home not made faster by Tesla's on hold music.


Same happened to me. Called support and they said they'd pull logs and get back to me. Never heard back, but got another update tonight, and that one worked.


----------



## LUXMAN

Wait, there is an update????


----------



## Chris350

The main bug I have found is that if someone is in the passenger seat and they don't buckle up, I don't get an alert...


----------



## GeoffnotJeff

oripaamoni said:


> Just drove to LA and back after 34.1 (240 miles round trip) Love how the auto lane change feels, absolutely hate what they did to TACC compared to 14.13 that I just came from.
> 
> On the "1" setting in stop and go traffic it would leave a massive gap and seemed like it was extremely delayed to start moving. Then by the time it got moving it would have to slam (bit of an exaggeration) on the brakes because the car in front would be stopped already. Found myself fighting with it the whole time, not to mention the more frequent steering wheel reminders are even more annoying when my hand has never left the wheel. On 14.13 it just seemed to keep with the car in front way tighter and more consistently.
> 
> Another annoying issue, whenever there were temporary barriers in the shoulder it would detect these as a object in the lane and jam on the brakes, happened 3 times on my way home, and all in the fast lane when there was anything in the shoulder.


I find this annoying too. I don't think they can fully fix this though, because I think the main reason it waits is so that it can get a view of the lane lines again. Maybe once/if they start using side cameras for help lane centering this could possibly change.


----------



## tencate

iChris93 said:


> Did you have any symptoms of ball joint cracking?


Same question from me. We don't have a SC here in New Mexico and my Ranger says to let him know if I start hearing funny noises up front and he'll follow up. So I'm more than a little curious about this. About to travel to Sacramento and back, maybe I should arrange to visit a SC along the way...


----------



## Mochadad55

yaheath said:


> I got that this morning, too. Same generic release notes ("minor improvements and bug fixes").





2Kap said:


> Downloaded it last night coming from 32.5.
> 
> View attachment 14187
> 
> 
> Still has the bug where if you press and hold the left scroll wheel to the right, it soft resets my system.
> 
> Autopilot seemed waaaay less naggy, and responded quicker noticing cars in front.
> 
> Haven't had my rear view camera black out....yet.


----------



## NJturtlePower

34.1 is over 60% of TeslaFi users now....but then 36 just got released.


----------



## RichEV

Bokonon said:


> I have 32.5 and have the same experience with TACC in stop-and-go traffic. It seems a lot less herky-jerky at distance 2, so that's typically what I use, but the acceleration / deceleration definitely could be a lot smoother.
> 
> Haven't tried TACC with Chill Mode, but i don't want to have to keep flipping between modes every time traffic slows down....


Perhaps add a new driver profile an set it to chill. Then switching between profiles is quick.


----------



## kbear

I received a recent update to 2018.34.1 3dd3072. No release notes were included in the update.


----------



## ig0p0g0

Vin said:


> Exact same thing happened to me. Did you get this resolved yet?


Yes! Third time was the charm.

I'm curious what makes the same update fail sometimes and the succeed. I'm assuming there's a checksum so the car wouldn't even bother trying if the file was corrupted.


----------



## Mike

I've driven 200 kms on 34.1 now, can confirm the lane changes on autopilot seem crisper.

Phone as key FOB is worse.


----------



## hdgmedic

I think it improved GPS accuracy. Since i have had the vehicle, it consistently showed my home location off by 4 homes. Since this update, it is accurate every single time i park it.


----------



## GDN

hdgmedic said:


> I think it improved GPS accuracy. Since i have had the vehicle, it consistently showed my home location off by 4 homes. Since this update, it is accurate every single time i park it.


Did you not use homelink and auto garage door open? If so, did that work well? This uses GPS right? Was it accurate?


----------



## scaots

scaots said:


> 34.1 this morning from 32.2 (I think, 32 something). Light rain this morning and I don't remember the wipers skipping, but was frequently activating them manually. Fingers crossed. I'd be thrilled if this update fixed wiper chatter.


definitely didn't fix any wiper chatter. They were worse than ever today. Can I put regular wiper blades on this? I might try some new wipers.


----------



## Bokonon

Out of curiosity, in case anyone here monitors their home WiFi router closely enough to know... about how long did it take your car to download 34.1?

My router is both old and dumb, so I have no visibility into my car's bandwidth consumption. All I know from TeslaFi is that the car hasn't been able to fall asleep for the last two hours...


----------



## Reliev

@oripaamoni why is an Audi your profile pic? Also I set it to 3 for the same reason I only use 1 in very tight stop and go. also la traffic sucks San Diego might be my favorite city ever. I've had this issue with the abbrupta slamming on the breaks since probably my first version .


----------



## Reliev

@Bokonon others and myself have been trying to figure this out .I think it preloads it still I can't confirm this but it seems like it .


----------



## scaots

BT phone connection (for media playback) is back to not connecting or dropping out. Only a few drops, but about 50% of the time it does not establish the connection within 30-60 seconds. Before it didn't even list my phone as a known connection. At least now I can actually select my phone to connect to and it does after a little more time.


----------



## littlD

Feeling very fortunate to update from 32.2 to 24.1 without issue.

Definitely agree with quicker initiation of lane change.

Also, summon connects for me much better. Rarely do I have to force stop the Android Tesla app and try again.

Now... about that 2018.36 update...?


----------



## RichEV

hdgmedic said:


> I think it improved GPS accuracy. Since i have had the vehicle, it consistently showed my home location off by 4 homes. Since this update, it is accurate every single time i park it.


on 34.1 it still shows my car as across the street and 1 house north, same as it has always been


----------



## RichEV

It seems like TACC (34.1 vs 32.2) is stopping about twice as far from the car in front in stop and go traffic than it used to. Not a bad thing necessarily. Normally on following distance 2 it would pull up to lead car as I would, reasonably close. Now it stops farther back. Anyone else notice this behavior?


----------



## NEO

I got the low psi warning for the 1st time tonight. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with this update or if it is just cooler out. It was 62 out when it happened


----------



## LUXMAN

NEO said:


> I got the low psi warning for the 1st time tonight. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with this update or if it is just cooler out. It was 62 out when it happened


One tire or all 4? I got one but it was a nail


----------



## NEO

LUXMAN said:


> One tire or all 4? I got one but it was a nail


OH damn, sorry to hear about your tire! It started as 2 and then 1 by the time we got home. We inspected the tire but I'll check again in the morning


----------



## LUXMAN

NEO said:


> OH damn, sorry to hear about your tire! It started as 2 and then 1 by the time we got home. We inspected the tire but I'll check again in the morning


It is a constant problem here as they are still building out our neighborhood. But at least I got to try the new Jack Pads


----------



## LUXMAN

NEO said:


> OH damn, sorry to hear about your tire! It started as 2 and then 1 by the time we got home. We inspected the tire but I'll check again in the morning


Just saw this in the thread about 2018.32.6. Possible change to the PSI warnings
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...32-6-08c12e6-9-4-2018.8524/page-2#post-148716


----------



## cfcubed

Yes, our 027XXX VIN 18" Aero low psi warning went from 38 psi to 41 psi with 32.6 update. Our VIN door jam is (an "old" or "new" ?) one that recommends 45 psi. So 9% tire pressure drop causes warnings & hasn't w/any of our other cars over the years. Logged it as Vehicle / escalate problem/bug in new firmware.

Some VIN door jams & the Tesla owner manual itself state 42 psi recommended. Where 10 deg F drop = 1 psi = low psi warnings galore. Easy to get 10-30 or more deg F swings in spring & fall. And of course 41 psi warnings conflict with Elon's 39 psi for comfort tweet.

Great if anyone else could/would confirm 41 psi = yellow = warn and if it bugs them as much as it has my wife (& thus me) report it to Tesla so I ain't the only one If they've "decided" that 41 psi & below are actually dangerous & deserving the annoying/repeated warnings then they should say so in Release Notes (ha ha, as if there are any) and revised manual.


----------



## LUXMAN

cfcubed said:


> Yes, our 027XXX VIN 18" Aero low psi warning went from 38 psi to 41 psi with 32.6 update. Our VIN door jam is (an "old" or "new" ?) one that recommends 45 psi. So 9% tire pressure drop causes warnings & hasn't w/any of our other cars over the years. Logged it as Vehicle / escalate problem/bug in new firmware.
> 
> Some VIN door jams & the Tesla owner manual itself state 42 psi recommended. Where 10 deg F drop = 1 psi = low psi warnings galore. Easy to get 10-30 or more deg F swings in spring & fall. And of course 41 psi warnings conflict with Elon's 39 psi for comfort tweet.
> 
> Great if anyone else could/would confirm 41 psi = yellow = warn and if it bugs them as much as it has my wife (& thus me) report it to Tesla so I ain't the only one If they've "decided" that 41 psi & below are actually dangerous & deserving the annoying/repeated warnings then they should say so in Release Notes (ha ha, as if there are any) and revised manual.


Mine is 80XX VIN and the door says 42psi for 19" Tires on the Sport Wheels
The other day when I got the nail in the Right Rear and the LOW PRESSURE WARNING, it said 36 psi for that tire


----------



## aquadoggie

Woo hoo! Got update notification this morning. Will update later in the day, but glad that I'm apparently at least getting the pushes still.


----------



## Mosess

Got the update notification this morning. I’m in Boston and my Model 3 is parked at Atl airport. Yes in the covered, daily, deck. 

Can’t wait to see what it does when I get back to it on Sunday.


----------



## RichEV

cfcubed said:


> Yes, our 027XXX VIN 18" Aero low psi warning went from 38 psi to 41 psi with 32.6 update. Our VIN door jam is (an "old" or "new" ?) one that recommends 45 psi. So 9% tire pressure drop causes warnings & hasn't w/any of our other cars over the years. Logged it as Vehicle / escalate problem/bug in new firmware.
> 
> Some VIN door jams & the Tesla owner manual itself state 42 psi recommended. Where 10 deg F drop = 1 psi = low psi warnings galore. Easy to get 10-30 or more deg F swings in spring & fall. And of course 41 psi warnings conflict with Elon's 39 psi for comfort tweet.
> 
> Great if anyone else could/would confirm 41 psi = yellow = warn and if it bugs them as much as it has my wife (& thus me) report it to Tesla so I ain't the only one If they've "decided" that 41 psi & below are actually dangerous & deserving the annoying/repeated warnings then they should say so in Release Notes (ha ha, as if there are any) and revised manual.


my tires read 39 yesterday starting out. no warnings. on 34.1


----------



## ronmis

Bokonon said:


> Out of curiosity, in case anyone here monitors their home WiFi router closely enough to know... about how long did it take your car to download 34.1?
> 
> My router is both old and dumb, so I have no visibility into my car's bandwidth consumption. All I know from TeslaFi is that the car hasn't been able to fall asleep for the last two hours...


I monitor the Model 3 bandwidth consumption very closely on my router. I don't have 34.1 yet, but for 32.6, it downloaded 500mb of data.

My car also has been taking time to fall asleep and I don't see it downloading/uploading anything to the internet during that time.

Note : I use Xwrt-Vrotex (http://xvtx.ru/xwrt/index.htm) on my Netgear Nighthawk R7000 router to monitor the realtime/historical bandwidth usage of every device connected to it.


----------



## Bokonon

ronmis said:


> I monitor the Model 3 bandwidth consumption very closely on my router. I don't have 34.1 yet, but for 32.6, it downloaded 500mb of data.


Do you recall whether the car downloaded all 500 MB at once, or was it downloaded piecemeal across multiple sessions?



ronmis said:


> My car also has been taking time to fall asleep and I don't see it downloading/uploading anything to the internet during that time.


Interesting. Mine eventually fell asleep last night, but then woke up an hour later to do something for another 40 minutes. Given that 34.1 seems to be rolling out to everyone over the past few days, my theory was that the first bout of insomnia was downloading the update, and the second was some kind of validation/prep work for installing the update. Alas, no update notification yet, so who knows what it was doing.


----------



## ronmis

Bokonon said:


> Do you recall whether the car downloaded all 500 MB at once, or was it downloaded piecemeal across multiple sessions?
> 
> Interesting. Mine eventually fell asleep last night, but then woke up an hour later to do something for another 40 minutes. Given that 34.1 seems to be rolling out to everyone over the past few days, my theory was that the first bout of insomnia was downloading the update, and the second was some kind of validation/prep work for installing the update. Alas, no update notification yet, so who knows what it was doing.


Check my post here - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-2018-32-6-08c12e6-9-4-2018.8524/#post-145746

It downloaded the entire 500mb data at once and then a few minutes later notified me of an update.

So my theory is, when Tesla decides to send the update to your car, it will download it (in 5 mintues if you have strong wifi, or 30 minutes if connected to LTE) and notify you


----------



## Mike

ronmis said:


> My car also has been taking time to fall asleep and I don't see it downloading/uploading anything to the internet during that time.


Anecdotally from my end: indeed the car takes two hours to go into a deep sleep.

When I get home from using the car, I turn the phone off and leave things be.

I can hear that mini pump noise from the base of the passenger (starboard) side of the windscreen and the Tesla logo at the open charge port (I always plug back in when I get home for the day) glows for that time period.

However, this characteristic has been the norm for me since 26.x and my vampire drain has always been equal to or less than 1% per day.


----------



## SalisburySam

On a 1300-mile round trip. Left home under 32.2, firmware updated to 34.1 that first night, rest of trip on 34.1. I haven’t been in rain yet but my wipers worked pretty well under 32.2.

What did improve noticeably for me was the unintended rapid deceleration at certain highway overpasses while using TACC and AutoSteer. It happened 3 times during the day on 32.2, but not at all on 34.1. Maybe I’m just driving under better overpasses now, or that issue has been greatly improved.

What didn’t improve is navigation using supercharging. My original trip was planned door-to-door with two supercharger stops, Since one of them showed a residual of 7%, a number I was uncomfortable with, I chose to make another stop. At my 2nd supercharger stop I used the onscreen display of supercharger locations, picked on, navigated to it, and charged up...all well and good. But it lost my initial destination. That was the trip leg with version 32.2. Same behavior on 34.1. The good news is that there are a lot of superchargers in places you don’t expect (Maumee, OH was one), but that navigating to them changes to be the final destination and you are navigating in small-leg increments. Or I’m doing something wrong...a huge possibility.


----------



## Vin

Got 34.1 at Service Center today. They also checked some other firmware stuff to make sure all was ok. 

Off topic a little but...
While waiting in the Service Center lounge I decide to ask a salesperson if they had any Performance 3's in for a test drive.
I lucked out and he said sure, do you want a test drive now while waiting for your car?
I'll save my experience for an on-topic thread, but let's just say my conclusion is ALL Model 3's so far are Amazing, and you won't be disappointed with RWD, AWD, or if you spent the extra on P3D. It's more about Incredible, Incredibler, Incredibetter 
I love my RWD 3 even better now knowing that the P3D wasn't as dramatically different as I expected (I may have lucked out with a good quick RWD motor, or it's in my mind but I'm definitely happy, yet also glad I tested the P3D to know where the future bar is set for Teslas and how the P3D orderers will not regret the extra cost if they can afford it.

And it was great seeing the parking lot of the service center MUCH more packed with 3's, and X's, S's than in July! I couldn't even park, all the spaces were filled with Teslas, and even doubleparked in front of cars with spots, with some deliveries happening with happy new owners, There were also Teslas along the road to the Service Center and a buzz that the EVolution is definitely happening!


----------



## garsh

SalisburySam said:


> What did improve noticeably for me was the unintended rapid deceleration at certain highway overpasses while using TACC and AutoSteer. It happened 3 times during the day on 32.2, but not at all on 34.1.


That's good to hear. A little birdie told me that the Autopilot team was making that a priority to fix, so maybe this build actually has a fix for that issue.


----------



## Doug Joubert

RichEV said:


> on 34.1 it still shows my car as across the street and 1 house north, same as it has always been


Same here! Across the street and one house north. Curious...


----------



## LUXMAN

Doug Joubert said:


> Same here! Across the street and one house north. Curious...


That is weird. My GPS is freaky accurate. Down to the spot in my garage


----------



## slasher016

Not sure, I made a new thread about PSI the other day, but the warning seems to be around 37 or 38 PSI in my experience. Just below the 39 comfort rating that Musk suggested.


----------



## CleanEV

I never got a notification to update from 32.2 to 34.1. As shown in traffic history, my car downloaded 616MB on 9/11, and it is not till I stepped into my car on 9/13, I saw the firmware update icon. Installed it right away and now homelink is busted. Will not close the garage on its own. TACC is absolutely finicky and goes off on its own with a ding without any errors popping up.

I have seen others posting GB's of data being downloaded wonder what that might be. And now waiting for next version to fix all that was working fine.


----------



## Vin

So far I find 34.1 is good after a few days. No issues here so far. (027XXX VIN)


----------



## Mosess

CleanEV said:


> I never got a notification to update from 32.2 to 34.1. As shown in traffic history, my car downloaded 616MB on 9/11, and it is not till I stepped into my car on 9/13, I saw the firmware update icon. Installed it right away and now homelink is busted. Will not close the garage on its own. TACC is absolutely finicky and goes off on its own with a ding without any errors popping up.
> 
> I have seen others posting GB's of data being downloaded wonder what that might be. And now waiting for next version to fix all that was working fine.
> View attachment 14565


Do you have EAP? I do. But did not install this update yet as I am in Boston now for work. I'll install it as soon as I get back on Sunday. I'll report back to you guys of the results. It did download this update via cellular because it is parked at the airport now since Wednesday and most of the day Thursday it did not respond to the app so I assume it was downloading it then.


----------



## Mosess

LUXMAN said:


> That is weird. My GPS is freaky accurate. Down to the spot in my garage


My GPS has always been super accurate on 32.5. Parked at the airport even 2 levels below the top deck, it shows the exact spot to ~1-3ft accuracy.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

SalisburySam said:


> On a 1300-mile round trip. Left home under 32.2, firmware updated to 34.1 that first night, rest of trip on 34.1. I haven't been in rain yet but my wipers worked pretty well under 32.2.
> 
> What did improve noticeably for me was the unintended rapid deceleration at certain highway overpasses while using TACC and AutoSteer. It happened 3 times during the day on 32.2, but not at all on 34.1. Maybe I'm just driving under better overpasses now, or that issue has been greatly improved.
> 
> What didn't improve is navigation using supercharging. My original trip was planned door-to-door with two supercharger stops, Since one of them showed a residual of 7%, a number I was uncomfortable with, I chose to make another stop. At my 2nd supercharger stop I used the onscreen display of supercharger locations, picked on, navigated to it, and charged up...all well and good. But it lost my initial destination. That was the trip leg with version 32.2. Same behavior on 34.1. The good news is that there are a lot of superchargers in places you don't expect (Maumee, OH was one), but that navigating to them changes to be the final destination and you are navigating in small-leg increments. Or I'm doing something wrong...a huge possibility.


when we went to Michigan. We planned the trip via "A better route planner" 3 stops and for a giggle I checked on navigation it gave us 2 stops one in down town Chicago and for cumulatively longer charging times. I went with A better trip planner.


----------



## CleanEV

Mosess said:


> Do you have EAP? I do. But did not install this update yet as I am in Boston now for work. I'll install it as soon as I get back on Sunday. I'll report back to you guys of the results. It did download this update via cellular because it is parked at the airport now since Wednesday and most of the day Thursday it did not respond to the app so I assume it was downloading it then.


@Mosess - yes I do have EAP. everything but FSD


----------



## Gray

Update today from 28.2 to 34.1. Screen message said 45 minutes, but home wifi is fast, and took just 10-12 min in total. Sat in the car during whole process, and fun to watch this giant computer turn things off/on, reboot several times, and test itself. In last minute, I could see Summon on the phone app, but then it disappeared - thought I might be getting the Autopilot trial. Not yet, I guess.


----------



## Baymax3

Went from 32.2 to 34.1 and since then have had loading errors when streaming music in areas that worked fine before.


----------



## RichEV

Mosess said:


> My GPS has always been super accurate on 32.5. Parked at the airport even 2 levels below the top deck, it shows the exact spot to ~1-3ft accuracy.


My *gps* is accurate too. It shows me exactly where my car is in front of my house. It just labels it with the wrong address (crost the street and one door north).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Gray said:


> Update today from 28.2 to 34.1. Screen message said 45 minutes, but home wifi is fast, and took just 10-12 min in total. Sat in the car during whole process, and fun to watch this giant computer turn things off/on, reboot several times, and test itself. In last minute, I could see Summon on the phone app, but then it disappeared - thought I might be getting the Autopilot trial. Not yet, I guess.


At the point that the car notifies you of the update you shouldn't actually be downloading anything else as it should have downloaded the full package at that point.


----------



## LUXMAN

RichEV said:


> My *gps* is accurate too. It shows me exactly where my car is in front of my house. It just labels it with the wrong address (crost the street and one door north).


Ah. I see. My address is wrong as well but it is a new street. 
The house number is off by 3 houses and if you navigate to the address, it stops up the street, 12 houses away.
I am caulking that up to Google for now. Whenever I get a map update, I hope it is corrected, but the satellite view now shows my house built, so I don't know what's the hold up


----------



## Mosess

RichEV said:


> My *gps* is accurate too. It shows me exactly where my car is in front of my house. It just labels it with the wrong address (crost the street and one door north).


That's an issue with Google maps.
I have encountered several such instances before and each time I reported it to google and within a week it was fixed. I frequently use Lyft to pick up our babysitter but they used to have the wrong location for her address and the drivers always got confused and had to call me each time to clarify the building location so I reported it to google, a week later Lyft had the correct location. Go figure.

Though, being a Google Local Guide (lol, they anointed me as such) may have something to do with it. Perhaps they prioritize map suggestions from the 'local guides'.


----------



## Mike

SalisburySam said:


> but that navigating to them changes to be the final destination and you are navigating in small-leg increments


That's how this primitive early version of the onboard navigation system seems to work.

I'll trip plan a long trip the day before using "A Better Routeplanner" and drag the route the way i want it to go, note the burn rate per hop, then apply that plan the next day.

In other words, a trip from my home in eastern Ontario to southern New Jersey will be set up in the cars nav system as home to my first desired supercharger stop.


----------



## Jeffrey Jessup

Tony H said:


> Just got notify for new update when I arrived at work. Hopefully it fixed the issue of phantom drain since I got 32.2. I lost average 5-7 miles every night.


My phantom drain started with 34.1. Called Tesla and started a service report and they are supposed to contact me next week. First day after update, I lost 10 miles in a 4 hour window during the morning hours (8-12). Secound day during same time period, it was 5 miles. Waiting to see what 3rd day will bring as I got the update on 9/11.


----------



## Gray

SoFlaModel3 said:


> At the point that the car notifies you of the update you shouldn't actually be downloading anything else as it should have downloaded the full package at that point.


Interesting, thanks. I'd heard updates were available at the SC, and I'd been on 28.1 for over a month. So I stopped by the SC on Thursday- voila, the update notice arrived Friday AM. Possibly true that it started downloading because of the SC visit.


----------



## Mike

I'm noticing that the voice recognition (when asking "Navigate to........") is suddenly much poorer than before.


----------



## RichEV

Mike said:


> I'm noticing that the voice recognition (when asking "Navigate to........") is suddenly much poorer than before.


I haven't noticed any difference. Still working fine for me. I use "drive to ..." (fewer syllables)


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Mike said:


> I'm noticing that the voice recognition (when asking "Navigate to........") is suddenly much poorer than before.


mine did that for a day. I updated the app and it was back to normal.


----------



## Mike

Tesla blue 3 said:


> mine did that for a day. I updated the app and it was back to normal.


When you say you updated the app, are you talking about the Tesla App on your smart phone?

If so, I had no idea that the status of my phone had any bearing on whether the car would recognize my voice.


----------



## Doug Joubert

Mike said:


> I'm noticing that the voice recognition (when asking "Navigate to........") is suddenly much poorer than before.


@Mike I noticed that too. Driving from Bay St. Louis, MS to New Orleans, and didn't recognize my voice numerous times. After a few attempts, I just stopped on the side of the road and typed in the info.

It also doesn't recognize when I ask to play an artist.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Mike said:


> When you say you updated the app, are you talking about the Tesla App on your smart phone?
> 
> If so, I had no idea that the status of my phone had any bearing on whether the car would recognize my voice.


yes the phone app. I don't know if it correlates or not. It was something I checked because previously I had problems starting the car and upgrading the app corrected it . So I checked it. There was an update. I updated it and voice recognition was back. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## osovega40

Noticed a few bugs on mine. 

My charging is not set to start until 12:30 am but keeps starting or stopping on its own. 

Also, NAV seems to be less accurate when showing position of the car on the display. 

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Doug Joubert

Tesla blue 3 said:


> yes the phone app. I don't know if it correlates or not. It was something I checked because previously I had problems starting the car and upgrading the app corrected it . So I checked it. There was an update. I updated it and voice recognition was back. Your mileage may vary.


@Tesla blue 3 I just found an update for my Android. I'll update away and let you know how things work on this end. I'm trying to figure out how that will translate into better voice recognition in the car, but I don't care: as long as it works!


----------



## Doug Joubert

Doug Joubert said:


> @Tesla blue 3 I just found an update for my Android. I'll update away and let you know how things work on this end. I'm trying to figure out how that will translate into better voice recognition in the car, but I don't care: as long as it works!


@Tesla blue 3 and @Mike You nailed it @Tesla blue 3 ! I updated my Android phone app. Walked out to the car, gave it directions, and it was flawlessly! Thank you @Tesla blue 3 !

I *LOVE *this board!


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Doug Joubert said:


> @Tesla blue 3 and @Mike You nailed it @Tesla blue 3 ! I updated my Android phone app. Walked out to the car, gave it directions, and it was flawlessly! Thank you @Tesla blue 3 !
> 
> I *LOVE *this board!


my pleasure


----------



## Mike

Tesla blue 3 said:


> yes the phone app. I don't know if it correlates or not. It was something I checked because previously I had problems starting the car and upgrading the app corrected it . So I checked it. There was an update. I updated it and voice recognition was back. Your mileage may vary.


Thanks for the tip.

Just checked my phone and I have the latest update already, so.........I think I'll let Tesla know the voice recognition has gone downhill with this latest update........and my Spidey senses tell me that my vampire drain rate has increased from sub 1%/day as well......


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> I'm noticing that the voice recognition (when asking "Navigate to........") is suddenly much poorer than before.


I agree! Thought it was just me. It is also having trouble when I ask it play a song. 
But I am still on 32.6
And my phone key is being finicky


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> And my phone key is being finicky


I live that dream all the time!


----------



## Blizzard

Seat belt warning lights :
After updating to the new firmware (2018 34.1) front passenger seat belt warning light doesn’t come on. Meaning it doesn’t recognize that someone sitting there is not wearing the seatbelts. Anyone else noticing this?
Other 3 lights work fine.


----------



## aquadoggie

Blizzard said:


> Seat belt warning lights :
> After updating to the new firmware (2018 34.1) front passenger seat belt warning light doesn't come on. Meaning it doesn't recognize that someone sitting there is not wearing the seatbelts. Anyone else noticing this?
> Other 3 lights work fine.


Same. Noticed this yesterday.


----------



## Blizzard

Chris350 said:


> The main bug I have found is that if someone is in the passenger seat and they don't buckle up, I don't get an alert...


I see the same issue. Hopefully they will fix it soon.


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> New version on a Model 3 in Kentucky


Noticed a problem with 34.1 that I did not have with 32.2: using my phone as key for unlocking and starting the car.
This had not worked well or at all with 21.9 and was at best random with 28.3, but worked without problems with 32.2. With 34.1, however, it has retrogressed considerably -- unlocks the car perhaps half the time, but even in those cases does not let me move the car (unless I use the RFD card) about half of the time.
Customer service Honolulu says it's a problem of connectivity -- even if the phone and the car are communicating fine, the car must talk to the Tesla "mothership" in the cloud to verify the phone's token and it's that step that's failing. (The presence of that step is another indicator that the Tesla developers are exclusively urbanites who cannot even conceive of being without connectivity...) But the strange thing here is that this is all happening in the same places I was in regularly with firmware 32.2, so it would seem that it's not just connectivity, but also sensitivity and that 32.2 was doing better at coaxing the most out of the somewhat unimpressed receiver on board the car.
Hope that gets fixed in the next release, whether 36 or the forthcoming version (.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Bernard said:


> Noticed a problem with 34.1 that I did not have with 32.2: using my phone as key for unlocking and starting the car.
> This had not worked well or at all with 21.9 and was at best random with 28.3, but worked without problems with 32.2. With 34.1, however, it has retrogressed considerably -- unlocks the car perhaps half the time, but even in those cases does not let me move the car (unless I use the RFD card) about half of the time.
> Customer service Honolulu says it's a problem of connectivity -- even if the phone and the car are communicating fine, the car must talk to the Tesla "mothership" in the cloud to verify the phone's token and it's that step that's failing. (The presence of that step is another indicator that the Tesla developers are exclusively urbanites who cannot even conceive of being without connectivity...) But the strange thing here is that this is all happening in the same places I was in regularly with firmware 32.2, so it would seem that it's not just connectivity, but also sensitivity and that 32.2 was doing better at coaxing the most out of the somewhat unimpressed receiver on board the car.
> Hope that gets fixed in the next release, whether 36 or the forthcoming version (.


I know it sounds weird but check if your phone app is the most current. I had similar problems and the mothership suggested updating the app. The needing the RFD card went away instantly. So now I check for it if the lights in my bathroom flicker. As i said before you mileage may vary but I hope it fixes it for you.


----------



## TesLou

scaots said:


> definitely didn't fix any wiper chatter. They were worse than ever today. Can I put regular wiper blades on this? I might try some new wipers.


Did you ever change your wiper blades? Curious if this will help. I have the same issue.


----------



## hdgmedic

GDN said:


> Did you not use homelink and auto garage door open? If so, did that work well? This uses GPS right? Was it accurate?


I do not use homelink or auto garage door open.


----------



## Doug Joubert

Tesla blue 3 said:


> I know it sounds weird but check if your phone app is the most current. I had similar problems and the mothership suggested updating the app. The needing the RFD card went away instantly. So now I check for it if the lights in my bathroom flicker. As i said before you mileage may vary but I hope it fixes it for you.


I know updating the app worked for me. I was having issues with the M3 recognizing anything I said: directions, playing music, you name it. Read what @Tesla blue 3 said about updating my Tesla app. Sure enough, it needs an update (I update my Android phone nightly, so this caught me off-guard). Updated it, and, like magic, everything is happy with the mic icon! It finds directions, plays what I ask it, etc. I don't know why an app update on my phone would affect the mic recognition in the car, but I'm not looking this gift horse in the mouth.

In addition, I read in another thread that if you have an Android, you must allow the Tesla app to _Modify system settings_ by going to *Settings>Apps & Notifications,* tap on the Tesla app, scroll to *Advanced*, then turn on *Allow modify system settings*. This should help with connectivity issues between the phone and the Tesla.

Thanks to you, @Tesla blue 3 , for the tip on updating the app!


----------



## Doug Joubert

TesLou said:


> Did you ever change your wiper blades? Curious if this will help. I have the same issue.


How often should the wiper blades be changed? And can you just go buy any old wiper blades?


----------



## Mike

TesLou said:


> Did you ever change your wiper blades? Curious if this will help. I have the same issue.


I've also had this issue, from day one (when raining, of course).

The chatter seems to only be an issue when the wipers are on "normal" speed.

When on fast speed, no chatter.

But when the sweep speed (on or intermittent) is the normal speed, the chatter is there.


----------



## plankeye

Mike said:


> I live that dream all the time!


Lately I've given up and just keep my phone in my hand when I go to the car.


----------



## plankeye

Mike said:


> I've also had this issue, from day one (when raining, of course).
> 
> The chatter seems to only be an issue when the wipers are on "normal" speed.
> 
> When on fast speed, no chatter.
> 
> But when the sweep speed (on or intermittent) is the normal speed, the chatter is there.


You might need to go feel @LUXMAN 's windshield  (inside joke for the DFW crowd)


----------



## plankeye

Mike said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Just checked my phone and I have the latest update already, so.........I think I'll let Tesla know the voice recognition has gone downhill with this latest update........and my Spidey senses tell me that my vampire drain rate has increased from sub 1%/day as well......


My voice recognition has been very spotty lately too. But I think it started on or around 9/8, the rainy day of the Drive Electric event. There are times when the voice recognition appears to not hear me at all, because it doesn't type anything out as I'm talking. If I reboot, and wait (what seems like forever) for LTE to connect, then it generally starts hearing me again. I have an SC appt. for next Tuesday for several things, of which this is one. The other are my annoyingly chatter-y wipers. If they don't do anything to fix those, I might take @LUXMAN up on his offer!


----------



## Mike

plankeye said:


> There are times when the voice recognition appears to not hear me at all, because it doesn't type anything out as I'm talking.


This is my experience since I downloaded 34.1 last week.

If I keep at it, after about four attempts it will finally understand me and process my request.

It's almost like something in the software goes into hibernation and that you have to keep nudging it.

Once it's awake, it hears and processes perfectly.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Bernard said:


> Customer service Honolulu says it's a problem of connectivity -- even if the phone and the car are communicating fine, the car must talk to the Tesla "mothership" in the cloud to verify the phone's token and it's that step that's failing.


I don't know...I think my BS meter is pegging on this and it's a case of a CSR not really understanding what is going on. I'm pretty sure that the car has all it needs to authenticate your phone and the key and that it does not need to communicate with the mothership. I could be wrong, but I think it's this CSR that is.


----------



## BlueMeanie

I am wondering why many of us are not having any issues with voice recognition with 34.1, while others appear to have had their voice recognition stop working well?


----------



## RichEV

BlueMeanie said:


> I am wondering why many of us are not having any issues with voice recognition with 34.1, while others appear to have had their voice recognition stop working well?


no voice recognition issues here on 34.1


----------



## LUXMAN

plankeye said:


> My voice recognition has been very spotty lately too. But I think it started on or around 9/8, the rainy day of the Drive Electric event. There are times when the voice recognition appears to not hear me at all, because it doesn't type anything out as I'm talking. If I reboot, and wait (what seems like forever) for LTE to connect, then it generally starts hearing me again. I have an SC appt. for next Tuesday for several things, of which this is one. The other are my annoyingly chatter-y wipers. If they don't do anything to fix those, I might take @LUXMAN up on his offer!


Its funny you mention the Voice Recognition acting up. Mine started at about the same time. And believe it or not, it doesn't recognize CUS words either!


----------



## Bokonon

BlueMeanie said:


> I am wondering why many of us are not having any issues with voice recognition with 34.1, while others appear to have had their voice recognition stop working well?


I'm wondering whether what the car is doing at the time a voice command is issued is a factor here. Is the car stationary? Is it in motion? Is Autopilot engaged? Differing circumstances may help explain why the voice system continues to work well for some people while suddenly performing poorly for others.

This may be a far-fetched idea, but... Didn't 34.1 introduce a change to Autopilot's hands-on-wheel detection system which allows you to dismiss the warning by interacting with the scroll wheels? Since voice commands are triggered by holding down the right scroll wheel, I'm wondering whether this change may have unintentionally inhibited the vehicle's ability to accept voice input reliably. Especially if the reliability tanks while Autopilot is engaged.

I'm still on 32.5 and voice commands work 100% of the time, so I have no way to test any of this.


----------



## Doug Joubert

Bokonon said:


> I'm wondering whether what the car is doing at the time a voice command is issued is a factor here. Is the car stationary? Is it in motion? Is Autopilot engaged? Differing circumstances may help explain why the voice system continues to work well for some people while suddenly performing poorly for others.
> 
> This may be a far-fetched idea, but... Didn't 34.1 introduce a change to Autopilot's hands-on-wheel detection system which allows you to dismiss the warning by interacting with the scroll wheels? Since voice commands are triggered by holding down the right scroll wheel, I'm wondering whether this change may have unintentionally inhibited the vehicle's ability to accept voice input reliably. Especially if the reliability tanks while Autopilot is engaged.
> 
> I'm still on 32.5 and voice commands work 100% of the time, so I have no way to test any of this.


@Bokonon Voice recognition doesn't work whether I am in my driveway, on the road, in Autopilot, in fact:
it does not work on a boat
it does not work on a goat
it does not work on a train
it does not work in the rain​Anyone else wanna keep the Dr Seuss going, you go right ahead.


----------



## PNWmisty

Bernard said:


> Customer service Honolulu says it's a problem of connectivity -- even if the phone and the car are communicating fine, the car must talk to the Tesla "mothership" in the cloud to verify the phone's token and it's that step that's failing. (The presence of that step is another indicator that the Tesla developers are exclusively urbanites who cannot even conceive of being without connectivity...)


Bernard, you were given bad information. It is not true that the "phone as key" feature requires connectivity to the Tesla "mothership" in the cloud.

This was demonstrated recently beyond any doubt when I spent 9 days at my ski cabin. There is zero cellular service for miles in any direction, regardless of who your cellular carrier is. Nada. Zilch. And I visited plenty of trailheads that had no Wi-Fi signal for miles around. And yet my Model 3 locked and unlocked itself every single time without failure or pause, just as it does when I'm in more urban areas.

I love the phone as key feature!


----------



## garsh

Bernard said:


> Customer service Honolulu says it's a problem of connectivity -- even if the phone and the car are communicating fine, the car must talk to the Tesla "mothership" in the cloud to verify the phone's token and it's that step that's failing.


Unfortunately, Tesla representatives tend to be woefully ignorant about Tesla's products.  There's often no way to tell, unless they tell you something incorrect about a topic that you already know about.

PSA: Don't blindly trust the knowledge of Tesla representatives


----------



## scaots

TesLou said:


> Did you ever change your wiper blades? Curious if this will help. I have the same issue.


Haven't tried it yet. My car is getting ceramic coat including the glass so I'm hoping the different surface could help. If not I'll definitely be trying a new wiper. Probably only driver side since it is almost all on that wiper. Probably try top end Bosch Icon which I have liked on past vehicles. I found that there is a slight mod to cut off a side tab on them to make it fit.



Mike said:


> I've also had this issue, from day one (when raining, of course).
> 
> The chatter seems to only be an issue when the wipers are on "normal" speed.
> 
> When on fast speed, no chatter.
> 
> But when the sweep speed (on or intermittent) is the normal speed, the chatter is there.


Used to be only or mostly on slow speed, but last time it rained nearly any speed chattered.


----------



## edittman1

I am having habitual issues with my display screen and computer glitching out or rebooting. This is a common occurance that happens each and every time I drive the vehicle. I have a P3D+. 

Sometimes it locks up with a digitized sound, then reboots after about 5-10 seconds. 

Sometimes it just reboots, meaning the screen just goes black and waits 3 seconds then tesla icon and comes back.

Generally, the computer picks up where it left off. But if I am on a phone call, that effectively drops because I have to unplug my phone and toggle bluetooth to something else. 

My biggest concern is that I cannot see the EAP or Speedo. With the frequency this is happening, it is a concern at this point. Tesla doesn't seem to care either. I have emailed about it and they said just take it in for service, but those are a few weeks out currently. 

I am on 2018.34.1. 

Anyone else having this problem? 

I know my friend who just got his vehicle is, so I'm not alone! 

PS - Don't have a clue how to connect the car to WIFI, but pretty sure I am on the most current version?


----------



## Silver Streak 3

edittman1 said:


> I am having habitual issues with my display screen and computer glitching out or rebooting. This is a common occurance that happens each and every time I drive the vehicle. I have a P3D+.
> 
> Sometimes it locks up with a digitized sound, then reboots after about 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Sometimes it just reboots, meaning the screen just goes black and waits 3 seconds then tesla icon and comes back.
> 
> Generally, the computer picks up where it left off. But if I am on a phone call, that effectively drops because I have to unplug my phone and toggle bluetooth to something else.
> 
> My biggest concern is that I cannot see the EAP or Speedo. With the frequency this is happening, it is a concern at this point. Tesla doesn't seem to care either. I have emailed about it and they said just take it in for service, but those are a few weeks out currently.
> 
> I am on 2018.34.1.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I know my friend who just got his vehicle is, so I'm not alone!
> 
> PS - Don't have a clue how to connect the car to WIFI, but pretty sure I am on the most current version?


I have a P3D+ on 2018.36.2 and not having these problems. Course I only have 100 miles on it!


----------



## edittman1

How do I force that upgrade?


----------



## Silver Streak 3

edittman1 said:


> How do I force that upgrade?


That I don't know. I don't understand how Tesla decides who gets what update when!!!


----------



## edittman1

Well they just announced V9, so I guess let's download that and see what happens. Hopefully it does it between now and tomorrow morning!


----------



## Silver Streak 3

edittman1 said:


> Well they just announced V9, so I guess let's download that and see what happens. Hopefully it does it between now and tomorrow morning!


Yes at 4:02 PM PDT I got an email and I'm sure everyone did giving details on V9. Come on Tesla update us!!!!!!! I want firmware!!!


----------



## TrevP

edittman1 said:


> How do I force that upgrade?


You cannot force the upgrade. Software updates are staged to the cars the. You get a notification that you can apply the update.

If it fails repeatedly you will have to call Tesla service and they can remotely flush it so it can download again


----------



## MelindaV

edittman1 said:


> PS - Don't have a clue how to connect the car to WIFI, but pretty sure I am on the most current version?


Tap the lte at the top of the screen to choose your home Wi-Fi and enter it's password.
The current 8.1 fw is 36.2, so you are one release back (before v9).


----------



## edittman1

Ok. I got all that going. I’m still not on v9..


----------



## NOGA$4ME

edittman1 said:


> Ok. I got all that going. I'm still not on v9..


Nobody else (in a Model 3 anyway) that is not part of the early access program is either (apparently). You'll have to be patient.


----------



## edittman1

Oh ok, just wanted to make sure I wasn't being a dope and missing some obvious tool to see the status of my vehicle. 

Hopefully the 36.2 will improve the insane amount of reboots I was getting with 34.1.


----------



## elfey

edittman1 said:


> I am having habitual issues with my display screen and computer glitching out or rebooting. This is a common occurance that happens each and every time I drive the vehicle. I have a P3D+.
> 
> Sometimes it locks up with a digitized sound, then reboots after about 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Sometimes it just reboots, meaning the screen just goes black and waits 3 seconds then tesla icon and comes back.
> 
> Generally, the computer picks up where it left off. But if I am on a phone call, that effectively drops because I have to unplug my phone and toggle bluetooth to something else.
> 
> My biggest concern is that I cannot see the EAP or Speedo. With the frequency this is happening, it is a concern at this point. Tesla doesn't seem to care either. I have emailed about it and they said just take it in for service, but those are a few weeks out currently.
> 
> I am on 2018.34.1.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I know my friend who just got his vehicle is, so I'm not alone!
> 
> PS - Don't have a clue how to connect the car to WIFI, but pretty sure I am on the most current version?


Yes, I'm experiencing the same or very similar on 36.2. Happens every time I get into the vehicle. My workaround at the moment is to use the mobile app to set the climate about 5min before I'm about to leave. This seems to alleviate the issue most times.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Does Saturday morning seem like a strange time to start rolling out a major release to anyone?


----------



## edittman1

elfey said:


> Yes, I'm experiencing the same or very similar on 36.2. Happens every time I get into the vehicle. My workaround at the moment is to use the mobile app to set the climate about 5min before I'm about to leave. This seems to alleviate the issue most times.


Oh I see. So your hypothesis is that the interior of the vehicle gets too hot and it reboots to stay cool. Interesting. My buddy said he notices it when it's hot too. .


----------



## edittman1

NOGA$4ME said:


> Does Saturday morning seem like a strange time to start rolling out a major release to anyone?


No. That's the best time I'd expect. Probably all the service centers place the least load on the servers/data centers? I know my companies cloud software always did downtime's on Saturday or Sunday since most business conducts during week..

Makes you wonder though..


----------



## elfey

edittman1 said:


> Oh I see. So your hypothesis is that the interior of the vehicle gets too hot and it reboots to stay cool. Interesting. My buddy said he notices it when it's hot too. .


Not necessarily, I just tried that once because I was in a hurry and thought it might help (not having to wait for it to reboot) and it worked.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

edittman1 said:


> No. That's the best time I'd expect. Probably all the service centers place the least load on the servers/data centers? I know my companies cloud software always did downtime's on Saturday or Sunday since most business conducts during week..
> 
> Makes you wonder though..


Oops, I actually posted to the wrong thread (will repost in the right one). But the reason behind my thinking is not from a bandwidth perspective, but from a support perspective. They are going to have to have a team monitoring things all weekend and potentially respond to urgent issues. When I was in a software role, we NEVER released anything on a Friday afternoon. Better to wait until Monday morning when the full team was around.


----------

